# Cold snap coming!



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

I am thankful to live in a fairly warm climate where even winters aren't usually too bad. However, that means that when a cold snap does come we have to scramble around to prepare the animals. My sweet husband just warned me that the low temp for Monday night is around 3 degrees, which gives us a few days to prepare everybody. Will you guys help me think out loud to make sure I'm prepared?
I have to groupings of goats right now. The "buck pen" (really two bucks, a weather and a doe) have a pretty good three sided shed they can all get it. I figure we'll just put a lot of hay down for bedding and they'll be ok. The girls (3 does) are in our backyard. They have a three sides shelter but don't use it - they just get under the eaves of the house when it rains. Normally I'm fine with that, but not in this cold!
I'm considering either putting them in our unused chicken coop (3 solid sides, one screen, about 5'x10') with lots of bedding and maybe a heat lamp. The other option is trying to convert a corner of our unfinished basement into a pen. It's not heated but doesn't get too cold. Maybe I can figure out a way to use a cattle panel to section off an area.
Any input? Also, any foods I can give them that night to help them warm themselves, like you give oats to horses?
Thanks for helping me think through it!


----------



## fishin4cars (Dec 26, 2013)

I'd like to hear more ideas on preparing for cold also. We have only had to deal with 3-5 hours at below freezing temps here this year and this has been the coldest year since we bought our farm. Now this year with four kids on the ground and another doe due anytime I am getting a little worried as well. We are only expecting maybe 20 degrees but that's still a lot colder than I've ever had to prep for before. Were going to go get some plywood and plastic to wrap the stables for sure, no problem keeping them all in a dry area, Just the fridged cold to worry about.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Closing in the shelter as much as possible, but yet, keeping plenty of ventilation will help.

Thick bedding shavings with a good layer of straw is good.

Feed Alfalfa, it is the best hay to keep them warmer, any hay will help but, I find, alfalfa is better. If they are not use to it, give just a little bit at night. But have their regular hay on hand, free choice.

Draft free shelter is crucial as well.

If the goats are healthy and of good weight. They do OK. They can snuggle with each other too.
You say, you have 1 Doe with those bucks? Is she an adult? She is most likely preggo now.
I am concerned for her and if she is starting an udder or close to kidding?

Heat lamps or sweaters can be used if they are weak, have baldness, underweight ect.
They will burn off what they eat, if they are not getting enough feed, they will lose weight and may get sick or go sub temp.
If you feel they need these things, then do use them. Only you know your goats.
If you do use the heat lamp, remember to turn the heat lamp off for a while before letting them out side, to be able to adjust to the temp change. 
A drastic temperature change, can make them sick, so use your best judgment with the heat lamps. 

Have water heaters or take them some warm water to encourage ,even if it is cold, they still need to be kept hydrated.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

We commonly get these temps here. I just be sure to add extra bedding, plenty of hay and water with warm water. Mine prefer no molasses in it but that can help as well. So far,np. But if it is unusual, I would keep an eye out for sickness after.Good luck


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

As long as they are dry, their bedding starts out dry, and they can get out of the elements and any wind they will be fine. I routinely check on my kids while checking kidding does, and the kids will snuggle up together and form a 'kid mat', so to speak. I've stuck my hand in among them and they are warm as toast! 

Don't clean out your sheds in the winter time. Just lime them or sprinkle fairly heavy with Sweet PDZ and add fresh bedding. That forms a manure pack, and as the manure and old bedding decomposes it puts off heat. When the temps start getting down towards 0, I also bed the sheds heavier - a depth of about an inch above their fetlocks. 

As far as feeds go - heat comes from digestion and grass hay is harder to digest than alfalfa. If you don't already feed grass/alfalfa mix hay I would suggest you consider it.

Island Branch, have you gotten down on your knees in their shelter to see if ammonia might be the problem? Otherwise, coax them into the shed and feed them, give treats and pet them. The shelter might just be new enough that they are leery of it. I know it takes mine a few days to get used to something new and they will go back to what they are used to if they can.


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks all, those are good tips.
Toth boer goats, the doe that I have in the the bucks is there temporarily. She's my one doe that I can never tell when she's in heat so I just put her in with the buck (only 1 buck at the time, the other one is a buckling that is recently weaned). She should be 2-3 moths preggo. I started to take her out yesterday and put her with the other non-milking does, but decided not to mess up the herd groups until after this cold snap since they all snuggle well (and the buck pen really has the best shelter right now).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya and understand


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

That same cold snap is headed here too and I'm trying not to panic. You can tell us Southern goat owners from the Northern/Western ones when you bring up cold weather.:lol: I just got in from layering them with round one of straw. I'll do it again in the morning. Good luck!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

One thing I have heard is straw tends to be warmer than hay since it is hollow and can trap air.

But I don't even know where to get straw here,the few times we had some I hated it since it is much harder to clean up...so we always use a grassy hay.


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

We have farmers around here that sell straw square bales. It's much cheaper and they don't eat it as fast as you spread it like they do with hay bedding. ;-)


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Good tips everyone, you're helping me not panic! 
Forecast is 16 degrees tonight. I went ahead and put the girls in the old chicken coop (more of a shed, really) with deep bedding, lots of hay and warm water. The goats in the buck pen have all been hanging out in their shed, so I think they like it. They're all decent weight and healthy except my little doeling who's sick, and she's going to be in the basement for a while. 
I normally feed alfalfa pellets - would actual alfalfa hay be better or are pellets ok? I can get alfalfa hay but only the super expensive shrink wrapped Stanlee kind. If I need to get a bale and save it for super cold nights I will.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Todays high was -4, right now it is -15. With the windchill it is about -25. It is snowing and blowing like crazy. Will be way worse tonight.

I go and feed the goats and horses every 2-3 hours up until I go to bed at 0100 or so. I make sure they get warm water. My barn is not finished yet, west side is open. Drafty also because I was unable to finish putting the batten up due to a serious injury that still has me unable to clean stalls or do anything heavy or active. I went around the base of the barn and shoveled snow against it for insulation, which helps.

I have the goats locked inside the barn. The floors are covered with hay (straw is extremely expensive and saved for the sled dogs).

Hay is what will keep them warm. The fiber digestion process generates a ton of heat, those rumens are like a furnace. I can't get alfalfa up here. Mine get a mix of field grass and weed hay. When it gets down to 0 and below I feed them small hay meals every 2-3 hours with hot water added to the bucket after I break the ice. When we have pine/hemlock/fir/spruce branches blown down(or broke from heavy ice load) they get the evergreen boughs to eat. They devour the needles and strip the bark.

They get grain and soaked warm beet pulp twice a day in between hay feedings. I add a fat source for the extra calories, either BOSS or rice bran meal. Beet pulp is calorie dense and fiber rich. Helps maintain weight, generates heat during digestion and the soaking gives them a bit of added moisture.


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh. My. Goodness. 
You are amazing!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

lottsagoats - sled dogs? That is too cool! Can I ask how many you have? How long have you had them? What breed? What do you use them for? Were they already trained, or did you raise them and train them yourself?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

AvyNatFarm said:


> We have farmers around here that sell straw square bales. It's much cheaper and they don't eat it as fast as you spread it like they do with hay bedding. ;-)


Send a few my way, please. In my area straw is pretty much the same price as hay - if you can even find any.


----------



## fishin4cars (Dec 26, 2013)

I came home early today so got to spend a couple of hours doing some precautionary measures. Put down a layer of lime and added a bail of hay to each of the stables. Enclosed the side with visquene. The top will still be open but it is covered so the temps in the stables are pretty much going to be what the temp is outside. I've been feeding alfalfa twice a day in light feedings for the last few weeks. We have a nice growth of Rye grass coming up in the back field and they have been cleaning the brush along the fence and feeding a little on the rye grass. I'm not to worried about the girls and the wethered male. They all cuddle up together. LOL it's funny to watch them one by one get up close o him to bed down.


----------



## klburt73 (Nov 1, 2013)

In my experience, goats--assuming good health--do fine in quite cold weather (extreme heat in summer seems to be a bigger problem). Here in central KY it has been getting down to mid teens at night and we have some zero degree nights forecast. My girls are still happy and seem unaffected by the cold. They have a roof over them, shelter from N and NW winds, and deep bedding. I give them an alfalfa orchard grass hay mix, alfalfa pellets and a small amount of grain. For water, every night I give them warm water with sweet sorghum and apple cider vinegar mixed in (just a little of each). 

Every morning, their biggest discomfort is when my freezing cold fingers wrap around their toasty warm teats to begin milking! So they actually warm me up!


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Everybody looks good this morning, so I think we're on the right track. Thanks for the help!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

It is -3ºF right now at my house with a stiff breeze making it feel MUCH colder. My 3 gals are doing great. My silly Lamanchas even begged me for a walk this morning, but I was too cold to accommodate them! There's a thick bedding layer in their stall and lots of hay to eat. They have hot cider water in their heated bucket. I was concerned that they might not do well with these more extreme temps, but they seem happy and unstressed. Halleluiah!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Today it is -8 here. I always worry when it gets below zero....I hate having them in the cold...lol....probably bothers me more than them :lol:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we must be having a heat wave at 26 degrees lol..:shades:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol Cathy! Stop showing off!! :lol:


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Y'all are making me sound like a wimp - well, I probably am. But I'm just not set up for the cold here and the animals aren't used to it! They seem to be handling it fine, though. We just have to get up earlier and stay up later to haul all that hot water :-/


----------



## Jenjacnubians (Jun 26, 2013)

Okay, I just had to add in what we have had for temps in MN! The whole month of December we managed to get above freezing 3 times or so then boom a couple teen days and wham! the single digits and sub-zero began again and again with our coldest days ahead. the next few days will be the coldest here in 20 years (so the weather forecasters say) Now what I have did for our three does? Pretty much everything you all have recommended on here. I give warm water to them morning and night with checks in between during the day, filled if needed. This is the one area I am not certain of . How can you tell if they are all getting enough? Sometimes I just hold the bucket until everyone has had a drink so I know they have gotten water! I have bedded down their barn, which is a 8x12 with straw and whatever hay falls from the wall hay feeder. We have a boxed area that catches the hay and the 8 month old doelings like to sleep together under that. I do worry the pregnant doe will stay warm, she is the boss and won't (that I know of) allow herself to lay with the little ones. I did go ahead and put on wool sweater with the sleeves cut off so they look like vest on each one of them. We had a round of pneumonia this past late summer and I, as first time goat owner, panicked when the weather had not warmed up and stayed sub-zero for days/nights on end. I feed free choice the mixed hay and alfalfa in the mornings along with grain/boss. I do like to give them treats of pine, dried oak leaves that have been falling again (our winds have been terrible) and oranges, apples and pumpkin or squash seeds all are big hits. Only once in awhile of coarse. I am not sure if the "goat coats" were the best idea, but they have had them on for awhile and now I am afraid they either are getting cold because they laid down the natural fur (they shake and fluff up all the time) or that if I do take them off will they be too cold because they are used to the coats? I do get them moving by having them go up the sled hill with my girls. we can only stand so much cold, but it is fun to get out and run with the goats so to speak. I let them out of the penned area into a side yard (we have lots of areas to venture out in only the girls/goats like to plowed driveway area the best if they can get out!) Well looked forward to reading more advice on here. Just try to stay warm everyone and us newbies will have to not panic when we are warm and the goats in our mind might be freezing! This is so me!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

IslandBranch said:


> Y'all are making me sound like a wimp - well, I probably am. But I'm just not set up for the cold here and the animals aren't used to it! They seem to be handling it fine, though. We just have to get up earlier and stay up later to haul all that hot water :-/


IslandBranch, stop. It has nothing to do with being a wimp or not being a wimp, IMHO. It has to do with what you are used to dealing with. An animal has to be exposed to steadily decreasing temperatures in order to grow a winter coat. When the temps go from 60 to 20 overnight, that isn't going to happen and they get cold, they shiver, they are stressed, and they can easily get sick. In addition, if you've never had to deal with cold temps you have no idea what to do to help your animals deal with them. You are not being a wimp!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Jenjacnubians said:


> This is the one area I am not certain of . How can you tell if they are all getting enough? Sometimes I just hold the bucket until everyone has had a drink so I know they have gotten water! We had a round of pneumonia this past late summer and I, as first time goat owner, panicked when the weather had not warmed up and stayed sub-zero for days/nights on end. I am not sure if the "goat coats" were the best idea, but they have had them on for awhile and now I am afraid they either are getting cold because they laid down the natural fur (they shake and fluff up all the time) or that if I do take them off will they be too cold because they are used to the coats?


When it comes to water, all you can do is monitor their intake as much as you can and trust that they are getting enough. If in doubt, do the dehydration test - tent their skin along their neck and release it. If it snaps back immediately, they are ok. If not, they are dehydrated.

Actually, pneumonia is not nearly as big a problem when the weather is consistently cold. Pneumonia is caused by severely fluctuating temperatures, such as when the weather is warm during the day and cold at night. As long as your daytime and night time temps are in line with each other, pneumonia should not be much of an issue unless your goats get wet and chilled.

You are absolutely right on the goat coats. They will definitely interfere with the goats growing an adequate winter coat and, once you put them on, you are pretty much stuck with keeping them on until the weather evens out and the goats have the opportunity to grow a proper winter coat.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Goatcrazy- I have 6 Alaskan Malamutes. I bought the older female as a puppy and rescued her elderly aunt at the same time. The aunt was a retired lead dog who then taught the younger one to pull. I wanted a related team, so I bred my younger female once and then had her spayed. She gave me 8 pups. I kept 4. I rescued the 6th Malamute, a HUGE male.

The 4 "pups" live outside (their choice) in 1 1/2 stalls of the old 3 stall horse barn with a huge fenced in yard to run in. The stall is filled with shavings, hay and straw for them to burrow in. Their mother and the male live inside but have a large fenced in play area they go out in.

We are still in the learning stages of sledding and i do it just for fun, no racing or anything. The dogs help me around the farm pulling firewood or other heavy objects.


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Today is in the 40s and sunny so we are getting everyone prepped for the upcoming cold. All goats have shelter with lots of bedding. Donkeys have windbreaks. Big water tanks are scrubbed and filled while the hose is thawed, and they're close enough to power for the tank de-icer to reach. We may have to dip water out for the goats, but at least we'll have thawed water outside!


----------



## Glockowner (Mar 16, 2012)

I am in southwestern Indiana and have the same concerns. This thread was good to alleviate some of my worries, but this morning the snow we were expecting was rain and the temps are still in the 30s. The girls have been out in the rain since it isnt that cold, and some are wet. Tonight the temp is supposed to drop to -9. High tomorrow is -3.

Should I be concerned about them since they are wet? Can I try to dry them off once the temp drops and it stops raining?


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

I have the same concern, Glockowner. The rain is supposed to start well before the temp drops, so they'll be wet when it gets cold. I shut up the animals that I could, but the donkeys don't have waterproof shelter. We may try to rig up a tarp or move them somewhere at least until the precipitation turns to snow, or we may be out there with towels!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would bring them in and get them out of the rain. I don't think it is a good thing to be very wet and the temp drops.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

IslandBranch said:


> Y'all are making me sound like a wimp - well, I probably am. But I'm just not set up for the cold here and the animals aren't used to it! They seem to be handling it fine, though. We just have to get up earlier and stay up later to haul all that hot water :-/


You are not a wimp trust me. It all depends on where you are located and how your animals are adjusted to the temps. I live not far from you in East Tn so we are going through the same thing here. I haven't technically cleaned out my run ins in a month because the weather being so cold I just keep letting the hay build up to give them more distance between the cold ground (here we have natural springs and with all the rain it has been so wet and nasty). In one goat shed I placed some stall mats and plastic pallets (only have two) and piled the hay very deep to keep them warm. We are going to get into the neg's Monday and it appears we will be iced or snowed in by late tonight into tomorrow with a high currently listed as 16 for Monday here and a low of -3 so far. One shed I took tarps to the outside to help keep any air/wind from blowing through the boards. Black thick plastic works good too but if they can reach the outside then they will chew on it so tarps work better for me.

Hang in there! I will be topping off all of my water tubs today while it's warm since the back fields will be almost impossible to get water to after it freezes. I have two water (gas can looking things) cans that I use to haul hot water to all troughs in need but when it snows or ices I have to take a rope and tie to each can so I can walk and drag them without having to hold onto them. There is a mountain I have to climb to the two back fields and when it ices or is a slick snow I have to hold onto trees to get there so the rope goes over my shoulders behind my neck and back down to the other can. I really wanted to make a winter tank like they did on mother earths news but I fear the goats would play on it or fall in so it wouldn't work for here.

I don't know about your goats but mine will not go out in the rain at all. My fear is the buck lot as there is not a good way to keep them much warmer then I already have them done so far. They can't wear coats because they pull them off while play breeding each other.

I have one doe that kidded after Christmas that I have been putting her and her kid up in the horse trailer at night so I can have them closer to the house and a heat lamp safely on them through the cold nights. I bed it thick like the stalls and run ins but I can keep it completely draft free. So if you have a horse trailer by chance don't feel bad to use it as a stall too! They come in very handy in my opinion during kidding season (at least here right now since we rent we don't have a nice central barn at the moment).

Stay warm the best you all can!

Oh and with where we live we always get the worse of the local snow and ice since we live in the mountains. Believe it or not they actually came yesterday and salt sprayed our little back road!!! In all of my life they have never came this close to home! It normally is about 5 roads out from here before they start treating the roads so that means it's going to be bad. :shades:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

DDFN said:


> I have one doe that kidded after Christmas that I have been putting her and her kid up in the horse trailer at night so I can have them closer to the house and a heat lamp safely on them through the cold nights.


You may already know this but a word of warning using trailers or buildings that set above the ground for shelters. Because they are raised, the cold and wind can get under them so they end up being even colder inside than a shelter that is sitting on the ground. You might want to give some thought to rigging some kind of skirting around them to keep the wind out and help trap any heat that is coming through the floor.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Glockowner said:


> Should I be concerned about them since they are wet? Can I try to dry them off once the temp drops and it stops raining?


I would feed them inside if possible so they have a chance to dry off before it gets cold. Wet, chilled goats are usually sick goats before too long. I have discovered that if I wire hog or cattle panels to the inside of my shelters, I can then place the hay behind the panels and they make very nice makeshift feeders with very little waste.


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Our goats are all set - everybody has shelter, bedding, and friends to snuggle with. The donkeys don't have as much shelter so we just went to Home Depot and stocked up on tarps. It's 56 and sunny now so we have a few hours to rig up shelter for them. If we can accomplish that I'll sleep easy tonight! (Other than worry about what I'll do with the human kids if they have a snow day tomorrow!)


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

GoatCrazy said:


> You may already know this but a word of warning using trailers or buildings that set above the ground for shelters. Because they are raised, the cold and wind can get under them so they end up being even colder inside than a shelter that is sitting on the ground. You might want to give some thought to rigging some kind of skirting around them to keep the wind out and help trap any heat that is coming through the floor.


We actually set hay bales around the sides to block too much air from going under there, but we bed it so deep it actually is warmer in there than in the run ins. No worries though and thanks for the warning :grin:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

IslandBranch said:


> Our goats are all set - everybody has shelter, bedding, and friends to snuggle with. The donkeys don't have as much shelter so we just went to Home Depot and stocked up on tarps. It's 56 and sunny now so we have a few hours to rig up shelter for them. If we can accomplish that I'll sleep easy tonight! (Other than worry about what I'll do with the human kids if they have a snow day tomorrow!)


Sounds like by the weather channel that you may already have snow there. It is in route to us now and appears to be in Crossville now. I can't believe it is still in the lower 40's here right now but will be in the teens by about 3 am. With the windchill they have forecast it feeling like -14 by mid day tomorrow here! Not looking forward to that.


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Everybody looked fine this morning! We were able to rig up shelters for everyone. It will be a couple more days of super cold, but so far so good!


----------



## hippygoatherder (Nov 26, 2013)

2 degrees in south central Kentucky. I have heat lamps on some of my herd. Carl, my mini lamancha buck even managed to get out of his pen again today but was ready to go back in when I found him. Have a doe ready to kid and she is fairing well. Pilgrim our mini horse doesn't seem to mind the weather.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I am hoping and praying they all stay warm tonight. I have reinforced all my shelters but wow it's cold for what we are normally use too. Tomorrow morning carry warm water will be fun!


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm breathing a sigh of relief - 1 degree this AM but will steadily get warmer today and tomorrow I think will be in the 30s. Everyone looks happy! I was worried about this buck since he's a little underweight but he seems totally unconcerned, just happy for the extra food and hot mash.


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Pic of the buck, his girlfriend and the junior buck enjoying the cold.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

DDFN said:


> We actually set hay bales around the sides to block too much air from going under there, but we bed it so deep it actually is warmer in there than in the run ins. No worries though and thanks for the warning :grin:


:thumbup:


----------



## fishin4cars (Dec 26, 2013)

How do some of you keep water for them in cold temps? We don't have electricity in the back of the barn. the goats seem to be fairing very well. But this morning all the buckets of water were frozen solid. I went inside and heated some water up pretty hot and added it to the buckets with the ice and broke it up. Everyone drank water which is not common, I did the same thing in the chicken coop and all the chickens were thirsty too. It's been below freezing all day. I did go out about lunch and provided clean warm water for everyone and did it again right before dark to make sure everyone was hydrated for the evening. Is there something that can be added to water that will help it not freeze that is beneficial or safe for the goats? We may have one or two days like this then we'll be back into the normal 50 -60 degree temps again. Normally the freezing temps here only last for a few hours. But this artic blast has had us without power or above freezing temps for almost 24 hours. I was so glad to come home to the power back on today!


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

We have just been carting warm water to them twice a day. I know more often would be ideal, we just can't do it with our jobs. We're also soaking beet pulp and alfalfa so they get some moisture from that. I'd be interested to know if there was a water additive to keep it from freezing, but I don't know of any.


----------



## LA_Christensen (May 31, 2013)

Thanks so much for the tips! Super cold here in NW Montana for the last few days (supposed to break Monday, thankfully!) with nightly windchills below -25. I didn't know how important the digestive process was in keeping them warm -- like stoking a furnace! 

Thanks again.


----------

